# WTS: Tons of aged tins!



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Im getting out of pipes and need to sell whats left of my cellar. Everything was stored in ideal conditions and all tin are sealed. Everything was purchased 2013 or earlier.

If you purchase at least $100 worth ill throw in an ounce of Esoterica Stonehaven or Penzance your choice. I will not sell either separately so please dont ask.... just throwing it in as a bonus for purchasing my tins. Shipping is not included.

Mac Baren 
3.5oz Virginia no1 2011 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Vanilla Cream 2011,2012 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Golden Extra 2011 x2 $13 ea
3.5oz Dark Twist 2011 x2 $20 ea
3.5oz Vintage Syrian 2011 Discontinued x2 $18 ea *SOLD*
3.5oz Burley 2011 x1 $12
3.5oz Club Blend 2011 x1 $20 
3.5oz 7 Seas Regular Blend 2010 x1 $12
3.5oz HH Old Dark Fired 2012 x2 $22 ea
3.5oz Scottish Mixture 1970s x1 $30 
3.5oz Symphony 1970s x2 $30 ea

Esoterica 
2oz Tilbury Tin 2010 $25
2oz Dorchester Tin 2011 $25

Sam G
50g Squadron Leader 2010 x2 $14 ea
50g Common Wealth 2010 x1 $13 
50g Best Brown Flake 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
50g Navy Flake 2012 x1 $13
50g Golden Glow 2012 x1 Tins a little dinged but is sealed and not horrible $10
50g FVF 2012 x6 $15 ea

Dan 
50g Independence 2012 x2 $15 ea
50g Gordon Pym 2011 x1 $15
50g Mellow Mallard 2012 x1 $15
50g Hamborger Veermaster 2012 x4 $25 ea *2 SOLD 2 AVAILABLE*

Rattrays 
3.5oz Marlin Flake 2005 and 2011 $30 2005 and $25 for 2011
3.5oz Halo'the Wynd 2012 x2 $24 ea
3.5oz Old Gowrie 2012 x1 $24
3.5oz 7 Reserve Medium 2012 x1 $24
3.5oz Red Rapparee 2012 x1 $24

Dunhill
50g London Mix 2011 x1 $15

Peterson
50g University Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*
50g Irish Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*

Villiger 
50g 1888 Cocktail Hour 2011 x1 $12 
50g 1888 Afrer Dinner 2010 x1 $12

G.L. Pease 
2oz Lagonda 2011 x1 $14
2oz Haddos Delight 2013 x1 $14
2oz Cumberland 2002 x1 $50

Cornell & Diehl 
2oz Tuskegee Airman 2011 x1 $12
2oz First Responders 2011 x1 $12
2oz Kajun Kake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Briar Fox Crumble Cake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Christmas Blend 2012 x1 $15

Misc 
50g Orlik Golden Slice 2012 x1 $11
50g Solani Virginia Flake w/ Perique 2010 and 2011 $15 ea
50g Davidoff English Mix 2012 x1 $12
50g Presbyterian 2012 x1 $13
50g Escudo Navy De Luxe 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
2oz Low Country Waccamaw 2008 x1 $12
50g Sasieni Balkan 2011 x4 $15 ea
2oz Butera Pelican 2011 x4 $22 ea


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Great selection here at some decent prices. If I hadn't spent $300 this month gearing up for Gar season, I'd be all over this.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

MattT said:


> Great selection here at some decent prices. If I hadn't spent $300 this month gearing up for Gar season, I'd be all over this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I decided to just focus again on cigars. I going to use the money toward upgrading my storage space.

Hey, where abouts in SE Michigan are you? Im out near Belleville.....


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Thanks man! I decided to just focus again on cigars. I going to use the money toward upgrading my storage space.
> 
> Hey, where abouts in SE Michigan are you? Im out near Belleville.....


Howell. But work in the Novi area.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Escudo Navy De Luxe
Peterson Irish Flake
Peterson University Flake
Sam G Best Brown Flake 
Hamborger Veermaster x2 

All sold

1 oz of stonehaven is gone.... can do 7 more times and penzance 8 more


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Both tins of vintage Syrian are gone.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Received my order today, very well packaged and in perfect shape! 
Can’t believe nobody’s jumped all over this, especially some of the almost impossible to find stuff! If I ever get to pay myself again I’ll likely get some more if it’s still here.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Received my order today, very well packaged and in perfect shape!
> Can't believe nobody's jumped all over this, especially some of the almost impossible to find stuff! If I ever get to pay myself again I'll likely get some more if it's still here.


Glad it arrived safely. Thanks again for the purchase. I thought some of the harder to find stuff would be snapped up too.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm looking just dont have the coin for the forseable future. Damn life always getting in the way!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dran said:


> I'm looking just dont have the coin for the forseable future. Damn life always getting in the way!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I hear ya brother, that's why I'm selling off my collection to make enough to purchase some more humidor space...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok guys I wanna sell some of this. 

Anyone buys $100 worth I'll throw in an ounce of stonehaven and an ounce of penzance. 

BUY $150 I'll throw in 2oz of both 

Buy $200 and I'll throw in 3oz of both 

Until my supply of either is gone.... 

Buy some aged tins and get free hard/almost impossible to find esoterica tobacco's!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I get paid next week, ill probably grab a few tins if its still available! Or i will give in to my impulsivity and buy it now

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Tilbury and the pelican are spoken for. 

Lots and lots of other great tins still sitting around.....

Thanks


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

My order showed up today, and was very well packaged. Thanks.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Pelican is all sold


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pm sent.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dunhill London mix
Marlin flake 2011
Sasieni Balkan 
Squadron leader x2
Golden glow 
Presbyterian 

All gone 

I will get an updated list of what's left later tonight


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mac Baren 
3.5oz Virginia no1 2011 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Vanilla Cream 2011,2012 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Golden Extra 2011 x2 $13 ea
3.5oz Dark Twist 2011 x2 $20 ea
3.5oz Vintage Syrian 2011 Discontinued x2 $18 ea *SOLD*
3.5oz Burley 2011 x1 $12
3.5oz Club Blend 2011 x1 $20 
3.5oz 7 Seas Regular Blend 2010 x1 $12
3.5oz HH Old Dark Fired 2012 x2 $22 ea
3.5oz Scottish Mixture 1970s x1 $30 
3.5oz Symphony 1970s x2 $30 ea

Esoterica 
2oz Tilbury Tin 2010 $25 *SOLD*
2oz Dorchester Tin 2011 $25

Sam G
50g Squadron Leader 2010 x2 $14 ea *SOLD*
50g Common Wealth 2010 x1 $13 
50g Best Brown Flake 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
50g Navy Flake 2012 x1 $13
50g Golden Glow 2012 x1 Tins a little dinged but is sealed and not horrible $10 *SOLD*
50g FVF 2012 x6 $15 ea

Dan 
50g Independence 2012 x2 $15 ea
50g Gordon Pym 2011 x1 $15
50g Mellow Mallard 2012 x1 $15
50g Hamborger Veermaster 2012 x4 $25 ea *2 SOLD 2 AVAILABLE*

Rattrays 
3.5oz Marlin Flake 2005 and 2011 $30 2005 and $25 for 2011 *2011 SOLD*
3.5oz Halo'the Wynd 2012 x2 $24 ea
3.5oz Old Gowrie 2012 x1 $24
3.5oz 7 Reserve Medium 2012 x1 $24
3.5oz Red Rapparee 2012 x1 $24

Dunhill
50g London Mix 2011 x1 $15 *SOLD*

Peterson
50g University Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*
50g Irish Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*

Villiger 
50g 1888 Cocktail Hour 2011 x1 $12 
50g 1888 Afrer Dinner 2010 x1 $12

G.L. Pease 
2oz Lagonda 2011 x1 $14
2oz Haddos Delight 2013 x1 $14
2oz Cumberland 2002 x1 $50

Cornell & Diehl 
2oz Tuskegee Airman 2011 x1 $12
2oz First Responders 2011 x1 $12
2oz Kajun Kake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Briar Fox Crumble Cake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Christmas Blend 2012 x1 $15

Misc 
50g Orlik Golden Slice 2012 x1 $11
50g Solani Virginia Flake w/ Perique 2010 and 2011 $15 ea
50g Davidoff English Mix 2012 x1 $12
50g Presbyterian 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
50g Escudo Navy De Luxe 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
2oz Low Country Waccamaw 2008 x1 $12
50g Sasieni Balkan 2011 x4 $15 ea *1X SOLD*
2oz Butera Pelican 2011 x4 $22 ea *SOLD*


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mac baren 7 seas 
Dorchester 
Last 2 tins veermaster 

Gone


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Package received. Nicely packed, quick, all's well. Thanks!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Got mine today too! Well packaged and sent quick! Thanks brother! I can add this to my big boy tobacco stash!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words gents. Glad they arrived safe and sound. Enjoy. 


I'm about $500 short of my goal to purchase a cabinet humidor. Anyone else out there????? Lol


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

If it hangs around long enough, I'm sure I'll rammage through the bin again!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mac Baren 
3.5oz Virginia no1 2011 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Vanilla Cream 2011,2012 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Golden Extra 2011 x2 $13 ea
3.5oz Dark Twist 2011 x2 $20 ea
3.5oz Vintage Syrian 2011 Discontinued x2 $18 ea *SOLD*
3.5oz Burley 2011 x1 $12
3.5oz Club Blend 2011 x1 $20 
3.5oz 7 Seas Regular Blend 2010 x1 $12
3.5oz HH Old Dark Fired 2012 x2 $22 ea
3.5oz Scottish Mixture 1970s x1 $30 
3.5oz Symphony 1970s x2 $30 ea

Esoterica 
2oz Tilbury Tin 2010 $25 *SOLD*
2oz Dorchester Tin 2011 $25 *SOLD*

Sam G
50g Squadron Leader 2010 x2 $14 ea *SOLD*
50g Common Wealth 2010 x1 $13 
50g Best Brown Flake 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
50g Navy Flake 2012 x1 $13
50g Golden Glow 2012 x1 Tins a little dinged but is sealed and not horrible $10 *SOLD*
50g FVF 2012 x6 $15 ea *SOLD*

Dan 
50g Independence 2012 x2 $15 ea
50g Gordon Pym 2011 x1 $15
50g Mellow Mallard 2012 x1 $15
50g Hamborger Veermaster 2012 x4 $25 ea *SOLD*

Rattrays 
3.5oz Marlin Flake 2005 and 2011 $30 2005 and $25 for 2011 *SOLD*
3.5oz Halo'the Wynd 2012 x2 $24 ea *SOLD*
3.5oz Old Gowrie 2012 x1 $24 *SOLD*
3.5oz 7 Reserve Medium 2012 x1 $24
3.5oz Red Rapparee 2012 x1 $24 *SOLD*

Dunhill
50g London Mix 2011 x1 $15 *SOLD*

Peterson
50g University Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*
50g Irish Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*

Villiger 
50g 1888 Cocktail Hour 2011 x1 $12 
50g 1888 Afrer Dinner 2010 x1 $12

G.L. Pease 
2oz Lagonda 2011 x1 $14
2oz Haddos Delight 2013 x1 $14
2oz Cumberland 2002 x1 $50

Cornell & Diehl 
2oz Tuskegee Airman 2011 x1 $12
2oz First Responders 2011 x1 $12
2oz Kajun Kake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Briar Fox Crumble Cake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Christmas Blend 2012 x1 $15

Misc 
50g Orlik Golden Slice 2012 x1 $11
50g Solani Virginia Flake w/ Perique 2010 and 2011 $15 ea *SOLD*
50g Davidoff English Mix 2012 x1 $12
50g Presbyterian 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
50g Escudo Navy De Luxe 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
2oz Low Country Waccamaw 2008 x1 $12
50g Sasieni Balkan 2011 x4 $15 ea 1X *SOLD*
2oz Butera Pelican 2011 x4 $22 ea *SOLD*

UPDATED LIST


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Whoever picked up the Old Gowrie is in for a treat!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mac Baren 
3.5oz Virginia no1 2011 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Vanilla Cream 2011,2012 x2 $14 ea
3.5oz Golden Extra 2011 x2 $13 ea
3.5oz Dark Twist 2011 x2 $20 ea
3.5oz Vintage Syrian 2011 Discontinued x2 $18 ea *SOLD*
3.5oz Burley 2011 x1 $12
3.5oz Club Blend 2011 x1 $20 
3.5oz 7 Seas Regular Blend 2010 x1 $12
3.5oz HH Old Dark Fired 2012 x2 $22 ea
3.5oz Scottish Mixture 1970s x1 $30 
3.5oz Symphony 1970s x2 $30 ea

Esoterica 
2oz Tilbury Tin 2010 $25 *SOLD*
2oz Dorchester Tin 2011 $25 *SOLD*

Sam G
50g Squadron Leader 2010 x2 $14 ea *SOLD*
50g Common Wealth 2010 x1 $13 
50g Best Brown Flake 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
50g Navy Flake 2012 x1 $13
50g Golden Glow 2012 x1 Tins a little dinged but is sealed and not horrible $10 *SOLD*
50g FVF 2012 x6 $15 ea *SOLD*

Dan 
50g Independence 2012 x2 $15 ea
50g Gordon Pym 2011 x1 $15
50g Mellow Mallard 2012 x1 $15
50g Hamborger Veermaster 2012 x4 $25 ea *SOLD*

Rattrays 
3.5oz Marlin Flake 2005 and 2011 $30 2005 and $25 for 2011 *SOLD*
3.5oz Halo'the Wynd 2012 x2 $24 ea *SOLD*
3.5oz Old Gowrie 2012 x1 $24 *SOLD*
3.5oz 7 Reserve Medium 2012 x1 $24
3.5oz Red Rapparee 2012 x1 $24 *SOLD*

Dunhill
50g London Mix 2011 x1 $15 *SOLD*

Peterson
50g University Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*
50g Irish Flake 2012 x1 $12 *SOLD*

Villiger 
50g 1888 Cocktail Hour 2011 x1 $12 
50g 1888 Afrer Dinner 2010 x1 $12

G.L. Pease 
2oz Lagonda 2011 x1 $14 *SOLD*
2oz Haddos Delight 2013 x1 $14
2oz Cumberland 2002 x1 $50

Cornell & Diehl 
2oz Tuskegee Airman 2011 x1 $12 *SOLD*
2oz First Responders 2011 x1 $12
2oz Kajun Kake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Briar Fox Crumble Cake 2011 x1 $12
2oz Christmas Blend 2012 x1 $15 *SOLD*

Misc 
50g Orlik Golden Slice 2012 x1 $11 *SOLD*
50g Solani Virginia Flake w/ Perique 2010 and 2011 $15 ea *SOLD*
50g Davidoff English Mix 2012 x1 $12
50g Presbyterian 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
50g Escudo Navy De Luxe 2012 x1 $13 *SOLD*
2oz Low Country Waccamaw 2008 x1 $12
50g Sasieni Balkan 2011 x4 $15 ea 1X *SOLD*
2oz Butera Pelican 2011 x4 $22 ea *SOLD*

UPDATED LIST


----------

